# modular homes



## big george (Feb 7, 2009)

just wondering who was doing modular homes.(would like to hear different procedures).we use the bazooka,boxtools and anglebox.taping,10'' ,1st and 2nd bead all in hot mud.angles and final coat all in mud.what is started today is finished tomorrow with fans and heat.any more tips.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

How is the modular home bus. doing these days?


----------



## big george (Feb 7, 2009)

the slowest its been in 15years. even laying off the office help


----------



## off the pier repair (Feb 12, 2009)

way to quick on your application and extreme heat will sometimes dry the top hard and hold moister in then u run into problems down the road ,,,, three coats is perfect for the undetectable lines ....there is none .... your third coat is most important weather u skim them out or not is your judgement when u finalize ... run a 300watt light around and u will see thing u never noticed


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

My wife's step-dad is an installer for a modular building co, and it hasn't slowed down very much for him. He does mostly commercial, though, and it's all vinyl board.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Up till this year I specialized in modulars and doublewides. All of ours are shipped textured and painted. Then it's a repair job for us and close up the marriage line. Sounds like your doin what they call "bluenailed" homes around here. I tried to talk some of the manufacturers into it but I just can't compete with what they're payin there employees in phoenix. It really slowed down here too. As for how we do it, sheetrock easy sand for cracks and marriage line, green box usg for texture.


----------

